# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Si ti mbash gjarperinjte larg shtepise.

## benseven11

Si ti mbash gjarperinjte larg shtepise.

1.Mbaj oborr te paster pa rremuje pa sende te hedhura,mbulesa,karroca lodra ku gjarperi 
mund te fshihet.Nqs oborri ka bar duhet mbajtur bari i prere dhe jo me i larte se 4 cm.
2.Pellgje uji te ndenjura i terheqin gjarperinjte.Duhen fshire dhe niveluar gropa
qe te mos krijohen pellgje uji.
3.Nqs prane shtepise ka shkurre dekorative ato duhet te priten rrallohen deget dhe hollohen
4.Carje dhe brima ne mur mund te jene vende ku gjarperi te strehohet.Brima carje duhet te mbulohen me cimento.
5.Macja dhe pulat ne oborr e largojne eshte ide e mire kunder gjarperinjve.
6.Mbajtja e nje derri eshte ide e mire.Derri i urren gjarperinjte,nuk trembet nga gjarperinjte dhe i vret
7.Fazani gjithashtu i vret gjarperinjte
8.Shtepia duhet jete e paster,pa infeksione ne insekte si mushkonja,cimka,tartabiqe,pa infeksione ne insekte si furrtarja e zeze(cockroach) dhe te mos kete minj,pasi te gjitha keto jane material per ushqim per gjarperinjte dhe i terheqin gjarperinjte si magnet.
Gjarperi i ndjen keto ne largesi dhe i afrohet shtepise.
9.Mbjellja e nje brezi me bime luledielli ne periferi te oborrit i largon gjarperinjte
Lulet e verdha nuk i pelqejne gjarperinjve dhe ai u largohet.Gjithashtu era specifike e luleve te diellit nuk u pelqen gjarperinjve dhe ato largohen.
 10.Bari i prere nuk duhet lene grumbull pasi aty mund te fshihet gjarperi.
Gjarperinjte mund te fshihen edhe nen grumbuj gjethesh pemesh te rena ne vjeshte.
Ne kete rast bari duhet hidhet ne qeska te medha plastike ose qeska te medha letre se bashku me gjethet dhe te dergohet per tu hedhur ne plera dhe marre nga makina e plerave
dhe jo te mbahet prene shtepise.Gjarperi mund te fshihet edhe nen grumbuj drunj te prera qe perdoren per te bere zjarr/ngrohje.Mund te fshihet edhe nen grumbuj kashte
11.Ne periferi te oborrit te shtepise mund te instalohen rrjeta metalike me kuadrate te imeta.Keto rrjeta me suportiera kunjash prej betoni do sherbejne si gardh barriere
per te mos lejuar futjen e gjarperinjve.
12.Krijimi i nje brezi 10 cm i gjere ne periferi te oborrit te zona e gardhit,ky brez te kete pluhur squfuri.Pluhuri i squfurit largon gjarperinjte.Mund te perdoret edhe brez me kristale naftaline..qe i largon gjarperinjte.
Naftalina(MOTH BALLS) eshte material kristalor i rumbullaket me ere karakteristike
qe futet edhe ne sirtare me rroba ne shtepi per te parandaluar molen qe han rrobat dhe shkakton brima ne rroba
Naftalina dhe squfuri nuk duhet te perdoren nqs ke femije te vegjel rrotull shtepise
pasi ekziston rreziku i helmimit te femijeve te vegjel.
13.Macja eshte shume vigjilente ,i gjen ku jane fshehur gjarperinjte dhe i vret.
14.Nqs dyshon qe rrotull ka ndonje gjarper,nxeh fort ca qumesht ne nje ene metalike te ceket dhe ashtu te nxehte lere ne dysheme.nqs gjarpri eshte rrotull ai do ndjeje
eren e qumeshtit dhe do shkoje te ena me qumesht te nxehte dhe duke pire qumeshtin e nxehte
do i digjet fyti dhe do ngordhe.Qumeshti duhet te jete shume i nxehte,i valuar fort.
15.Mund te perdoren edhe pesticide produkte qe i largojner gjarperinjte si
keto ketu
http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/snakes-c-179.html
Nxjerrja e produkteve qe vrasin gjarperinj ne treg ne shume shtete eshte e ndaluar me ligj.
jane aprovuar vetem produkte per ti larguar ato nga zona te banuara.
Mund ti qellosh gjarperinjte me arme trankuilizator me gjilpere  sedative(sedative dart) qe I inekton kimikat narkotik qetesues dhe e neutralizon gjarperin per ta kapur dhe futur ne ndonje ene qelqi te mbyllur.
Gjarperinjte nuk I afrohen asnjehere kot shtepise.
Jane disa arsye qe e drejtojne gjarperin te udhetoje dhe afrohet shtepise.
Shkaqet jane
1.Gjarperi kerkon hije
2.Gjarperi kerkon ngrohtesi,eshte ftohte jashte
3.Thatesi e madhe.Gjarperi eshte ne kerkim per uje.
4.Gjarperi nuhat ere ushqimi si ere minjsh,ere insektesh,ere bari ere kashte ,ere druri I prere,ere shkurresh
5.Erera  te panjohura qe vijne nga shtepia dhe e bejne gjarperin kurioz te afrohet
Zhurma si zhurma motorrash,zhurma makinash,zhurma makinerish si sharra,kositese bari qe punojne me nafte
sharra elektrike qe presin dru jashte ,te gjitja keto I trembin dhe largojne gjarperinjte dhe kjo lidhet me
intensitetin e larte te tingujve te zhurmave.Gjarperinjte nuk I durojne dot keto zhurma/vibracione dhe largohen me shpejtesi.

Gjarperinjte kurre nuk duhet te provokohen apo te besh lufte me to per ti vrare.
Nqs gjarperi ndjehet i kercenuar dhe ndjen rrezik ai kthehet difensiv(ne mbrojtje)
dhe behet shume agresiv dhe te hidhet dhe kafshon me shume shpejtesi megjithse
ndodhet ne largesi 7-9 metra mund te te afrohet dhe kafshoje ne dy sekonda rrufe.
Ashtu sic ti ke frike nga gjarperi edhe gjarperi ka frike nga ty.
Gjarperi kurre nuk e fillon luften per aq kohe sa ti nuk e ngacmon,nuk i afrohesh per ta vrare.Gjarperi te shmanget iken nga frika kur te sheh.Por po e provokove per ta kapur ose vrare ai te hidhet dhe kafshon,dhe ky veprim eshte nje refleks natyral i gjarperit per
te mbrojtur veten.

----------

bluey (11-09-2013),sCHiZoiD-AL (29-09-2013),_MALSORI_ (11-09-2013)

----------

